# ,,,,,,



## Xdominick97 (Mar 28, 2012)

Which one o you think Is the better fighter ??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Dominick - before you start polls, look around this site and get a feel of what goes on here. There's probably 3 or 4 discussions on this already


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 28, 2012)

closed


----------

